# How many of you know your national anthem by memory?



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm from the U.S. and know "The Star Spangled Banner" by heart. I've new it since I was little!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I think Americans know their anthem more than Canadians do theirs! At least that is what I've observed.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think any Aussies know any more than the first verse :]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm Canadian, and I know mine word for word.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm American and I know mine by heart. We hear it pretty often. Horse shows, major sport games, etc. all play the national anthem at the beginning.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

I know the Canadian one I even used to know the french part.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Being born in America I immediately learned and memorized "The Star Spangled Banner". In elementary school we sang it all the time. 

About three years ago when I was up in Toronto, Canada to participate in the Santa Clause Parade. I was staying in a hotel and they had a pamphlet with the lyrics to "O Canada". I quickly memorized it and sang it over and over again on the way home. :lol:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats funny Painted Hooves!! It is interesting to learn other countries anthems! I don't know the French for "O Canada" though.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have the words to mine memorized and I also can play it on my saxaphone from memory.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm American and I don't know mine. Not even sure of the title of the song.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I don't think any Aussies know any more than the first verse :]


_
Excuse me! I know the whole thing. I'm think it's only right to know our anthem._


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, edit. Not a single Aussie i have ever met in real life knows the second verse :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I'm American and I know mine by heart. We hear it pretty often. Horse shows, major sport games, etc. all play the national anthem at the beginning.





PaintedHooves said:


> Being born in America I immediately learned and memorized "The Star Spangled Banner". In elementary school we sang it all the time.


 
Yep, me too. Pretty much every event around here (shows, sports, rodeo, parades, etc.) plays it before we start. As for learning it in school, I also learned all the old patriotic favorites; Stars and Stripes Forever, America the Beautiful, My Country 'Tis Of Thee, This Land is Your Land, Your A Grand Ole Flag, etc. I am a pretty patriotic person so I still remember them all along with the Gettysburg Address and the Preamble to the Constitution. LOL Okay, ya'll can call me a geek now. ROFLOL.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

roro said:


> I'm American and I don't know mine. Not even sure of the title of the song.


 OMGoodness!!! Here is a site for you to learn it that has all the words plus all the other old ones too.
Sing Along Midis and Lyrics for the NIEHS Kids' Pages



BTW: The title of it is "The Star Spangled Banner"


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm glad I started this thread - I thought it would be interesting to see who all knew their anthems. Keep them coming!!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was in Elementary and Jr. High School we had to say the Pledge of Allegiance and cross our right arm over our chest every morning while looking at the flag which was always in the front corner of the class. At school events we would sing the Star Spangled Banner.
Basically I know it by heart..............


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

this may sound daft but I'm not sure which one I would choose

My parents are English, I was born in Scotland and we are all part of the UK

So is it the Scottish anthem, the English anthem, the United Kingdom anthem - or heaven forbid - god save our gracious queen ( as she is our head of state )


I suppose it doesn't really matter as I don't know any of them.

One more thing - the people of the UK are not encouraged to be patriotic at all - it might cause racial tensions with all the immigrants.
Americans might be somewhat shocked to find out that recently some town councils were not allowed to fly the English Cross of St George on St Georges day ( but the gay pride flag is OK ) and that some police were told to remove the flag from their uniforms when they wore it to commemorate our national day

Can you imagine the outrage in the U.S. if the servicemen & women were told that they were NOT allowed the stars and stripes on their uniforms on July 4 ..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I know the words to our's and I love hearing the anthems of other nations.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

*I Know A Bit Of My Irish Anthem. It Has To Be Sung In Irish. Its not Played That Often Though. I Know The Irish Rugby Anthem 'Ireland's Call' By Heart! I Dont Like Rugby But The Song Is Easy To Remebr Especially When All The Boys In Your Class Are In To Rugby So They're Always Singing it! Lol*


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I know the american one and the german one! teehee


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I know my Canadian one by heart


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to know mine off by heart but it gets mixed up in my head now it has to be sung in irish lol

heres the english lyrics 

The Soldier’s Song

We'll sing a song, a soldier's song,
With cheering rousing chorus,
As round our blazing fires we throng,
The starry heavens o'er us;
Impatient for the coming fight,
And as we wait the morning's light,
Here in the silence of the night,
We'll chant a soldier's song.

Chorus:
Soldiers are we
whose lives are pledged to Ireland;
Some have come
from a land beyond the wave.
Sworn to be free,
No more our ancient sire land
Shall shelter the despot or the slave.
Tonight we man the gap of danger
In Erin's cause, come woe or weal
'Mid cannons' roar and rifles peal,
We'll chant a soldier's song.

In valley green, on towering crag,
Our fathers fought before us,
And conquered 'neath the same old flag
That's proudly floating o'er us.
We're children of a fighting race,
That never yet has known disgrace,
And as we march, the foe to face,
We'll chant a soldier's song.

Chorus

Sons of the Gael! Men of the Pale!
The long watched day is breaking;
The serried ranks of Inisfail
Shall set the Tyrant quaking.
Our camp fires now are burning low;
See in the east a silv'ry glow,
Out yonder waits the Saxon foe,
So chant a soldier's song.

Chorus 


and heres the irish lyrics





Amhrán na bhFiann

Seo dhibh a cháirde duan Óglaigh,
Cathréimeach briomhar ceolmhar,
Ár dtinte cnámh go buacach táid,
'S an spéir go min réaltogach
Is fonnmhar faobhrach sinn chun gleo
'S go tiúnmhar glé roimh thíocht do'n ló
Fé chiúnas chaomh na hoiche ar seol:
Seo libh canaídh Amhrán na bhFiann. 

Curfá:
Sinne Fianna Fáil
A tá fé gheall ag Éirinn,
buion dár slua
Thar toinn do ráinig chugainn,
Fé mhóid bheith saor.
Sean tír ár sinsir feasta
Ní fhagfar fé'n tiorán ná fé'n tráil
Anocht a théam sa bhearna bhaoil,
Le gean ar Ghaeil chun báis nó saoil
Le guna screach fé lámhach na bpiléar
Seo libh canaídh Amhrán na bhFiann.

Cois bánta réidhe, ar árdaibh sléibhe,
Ba bhuachach ár sinsir romhainn,
Ag lámhach go tréan fé'n sár-bhrat séin
Tá thuas sa ghaoith go seolta
Ba dhúchas riamh d'ár gcine cháidh
Gan iompáil siar ó imirt áir,
'S ag siúl mar iad i gcoinne námhad
Seo libh, canaídh Amhrán na bhFiann.

Curfá

A bhuíon nách fann d'fhuil Ghaeil is Gall,
Sin breacadh lae na saoirse,
Ta scéimhle 's scanradh i gcroíthe namhad,
Roimh ranna laochra ár dtire.
Ár dtinte is tréith gan spréach anois,
Sin luisne ghlé san spéir anoir,
'S an bíobha i raon na bpiléar agaibh:
Seo libh, canaídh Amhrán na bhFiann.

Curfá


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats really neat savvylover112! Its really interesting to see other people's anthems.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I even know O Canada in French. We learned it in like, grade 4 and 5. 

I forget some of the French part, but I know it off by heart in English.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks i cant actually read that anthem just know it i cant really read irish to save my life lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I Know The Chorus 

Sinne Fianna Fáil
A tá fé gheall ag Éirinn,
buion dár slua
Thar toinn do ráinig chugainn,
Fé mhóid bheith saor.
Sean tír ár sinsir feasta
Ní fhagfar fé'n tiorán ná fé'n tráil
Anocht a théam sa bhearna bhaoil,
Le gean ar Ghaeil chun báis nó saoil
Le guna screach fé lámhach na bpiléar
Seo libh canaídh Amhrán na bhFiann

Lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm American, and I know mine.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know the star spangled banner, my country tis of thee, and america the beautiful........


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I know the first verse of the Icelandic one.. but I've never even heard the others .. :lol:




I really don't like the lyrics though, I personally believe Ísland er land þitt should be our national anthem. (Not to mention that no one but professional singers can sing that song...)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ofcourse I remember . Or I think there are more strophes in it (found that in the web and actually I was surprised that there are perhaps more strophes), but I know at least 2-3 strophes that are most often sung while singing it.

Ok, here we go. Haven't watch the video and hope it's ok :lol::


----------

